# Puddle of mystery goo under snowblower...



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

Too thick to be oil or gas...


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

PennSilverTaco said:


> Too thick to be oil or gas...
> 
> View attachment 171264


Kind of hard to make out with that photo... If it has a creamy look to it and is thick.. water and grease

Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

.......a misplaced caramel candy from halloween !


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Looks like brass shavings mixed with grease\oil. Auger gear box ??


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

Grunt said:


> Looks like brass shavings mixed with grease\oil. Auger gear box ??


The auger gearbox supposedly is on its way out (sounds horrible), but the guy who fixed it said it could last a few more seasons or it could go tomorrow; How hard is it to install a new one?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

yes it looks like gear oil with metal fillings in it.

toro still has parts listed for that machine you can get both gears and seals separate from the other parts
how hard not to bad just bulky as you have to split the machine to remove the auger assembly remove the augers"mark the sides so they go back on correctly r & l"


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Could be Impressionism, or Abstract art. I'll ask my girlfriend she'll know.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

I'm not seeing anything in the lube but a reflection. Tacoman can you put some of that mess on some white paper so we can actually see what is there? 

He said he just had this at the dealer correct? Probably over filled it after giving it a one eyed inspection.


----------



## Pauleastend63 (Nov 23, 2020)

When you change it out you might want to consider getting some of that newer gearbox grease many top name brand builders have started using instead of gear oil......I plan on doing that due to very very slight leak myself.


----------

